

Cringely on the Mac Book Air - reitzensteinm
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080118_003967.html

======
altano
It's amazing that Cringely can be so consistently off the mark about
everything to such a wild degree and still have a column that people link to.

~~~
allenbrunson
cringely gets a lot of things wrong, but i always enjoy his vision. he's not
so good at ferreting out what's going on in the tech world right now, but i
think he'd be much better at inventing new parts of it.

my attitude when reading his columns: "this might not be true, but wouldn't it
be cool if it was?"

------
bayareaguy
As someone with a different opinion on the events he covered in his nerds
book, I thought Cringely's own story of his failed attempt to build a working
airplane in a month is his best work.

\- <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0164814>

